# Breeding German Blue Rams



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

My boyfriend is wanting to get it to fish hobby like i am and is wanting to breed German Blue rams but I ont know much about the fish but would like to help him sence I know a bit more about tank up keep and such.
Are Ph here hangs around 7.4 and he is getting a 55 gallon to start off with if a 20 tall is to small and both tanks will have hang off the back filters with sponge filters.
Diana


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I believe they need soft, acidic water in order to breed, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought that was true too.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

Here are some Ram links... 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/hatchery/14231-breeding-german-blue-ram-z-man.html

http://apisto.bravepages.com/Ram%20article.htm

http://www.thekrib.com/Apisto/P-ramirezi.html#1

http://www.geocities.com/yutaka_loo/index.html

http://oddballfish.com/fishdetail.mv?01C69BF4B2D87FBA00000C4800000000+ram_reg

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWsubwebindex/rams.htm

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/profiles/6_16_en.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

why dont you google breeding german rams that would be more helpful then making a bunch of people waster their time


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't be rude. 

Also...this thread is a couple months old...


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

When I posted that post I was still working a full time job and I have 3 kids so sitting on the internet looking though google and hopeing to find good breeding links was in posable task for me that time so I came here know I would find people with good breeding exprents 
Diana


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

eon17 said:


> why dont you google breeding german rams that would be more helpful then making a bunch of people waster their time


Almost every bit of advice given out on most forums could be found by using google, but if we all did that we wouldn't need a forum now would we ? Why are we here if we don't want to answer other peoples questions ?


RC


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Diana...no need to explain yourself as to why you looked here to find answers.....that's what the forum is here for! I have often googled things and not gotten enough info.....when I've come to a forum like this one....I may get some conflicting info, but what I get is real people with real experience (most of the time) and the ability to ask more questions if need be. 
As far as breeding rams.....German Rams are a pretty delicate species and a ph of 7.4 is a bit high for them. They can adapt to that if acclimated slowly, but won't likely breed. They prefer, as Baby posted, much softer and quite warm water with a ph around 6.2 - 6.8, as also stated by Baby. I keep my Germans at 80-82 degrees and a ph of 6.8. But have yet to get a spawn from them. They also prefer quite pristine water conditions with nitrates below 10 ppm. When conditions are right......they do spawn quite readily. You can try adding some pete to your filter and some bog wood to the tank to try to bring the ph down.....but the tannins in both will likely turn the tank a pretty yellowish brown color :| . (black water) This isn't toxic, but it also isn't tremendously attractive either. It's the tannins in the wood and pete that soften the water and lower the ph......so soaking it out of the pete or wood wouldn't do a whole lot. You can use an acid buffer, but it then becomes a constant fight to keep the ph down and stable....and that's just not good for the fish. 
Another solution is use only R/O water. Alot of LFS sell it. 
Not trying to scare you out of trying....just lettin' you know what I've learned. HTH


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wont be a problem with this thread anymore.....


----------

